# Creating a free forum- Easiest Way-[Bible Edition]



## ashish_patel (May 11, 2008)

Creating a free forum- Easiest Way-[Bible Edition]
              { U n b e a t a b l e } 
For all moderators this post is  fully written by me and it is 100% spam free  By Ashish Patel     
1 step


First of all host you site by one of the following  ways
 1. www.forummotion.com [Recommended] 
other​ 2. www.freeforums.org
 3. www.freesmfhosting.com 

2 step [when hosted  from www.forumotion.com] 


Once hosted you can enter your adminisration panel  and change your domain name to forum.st as it is  better than forumotion.com Now ur web adress will  be
www.urname.forum.st​ Now you can change various options under  adminisration panel and can create your forum.


3 step [ Adding a shoutbox ]
 Well in forummotion chatbox is available but it is  big in size and not very decent.To add a shoutbox first of all register in  website like shoutbox.com,shoutmix.com and get  code.Then create a forum name it shoutbox and in description paste the html  code
 Note : Make sure that you have  turn html code on 


4 step [ To change your domain  from forum.st to .tk 
 All though there are many redirecting websites but  in my opinion www.dot.tk is the best . what you have to do is go to www.dot.tk  register youself and provide your .And congratulations you have created your own  forum 
 Now your forum will be  www.urname.tk 

5 step [ how to put ads ] 
 Putting ads is simple all you have to do is  create a new forum name it ads and in description paste your ads code . 

Extras

Redirecting websites
 www.dot.tk
www.co.cc
www.co.nr

 For Example  =www.askashish.forum.st or  indianbay.tk


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 11, 2008)

Why did u use  as ur thread icon ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 11, 2008)

ohhh. you are back again


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

well,he is back again,with his most liked emoticon ""
LOL!


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2008)

hes true
i counlt find the source by google


----------



## Gigacore (May 11, 2008)

wat is that *unbeatable* ?


----------



## ThinkFree (May 26, 2008)

^^Reported


----------



## nvidia (May 26, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> wat is that *unbeatable* ?


Just another piece of copied crap as usual from Mr.


----------



## Gigacore (May 26, 2008)

@ asnvin, what did I do ?

@ nvidia, oh!


----------



## nvidia (May 26, 2008)

^^There was a spam post after yours.. He must have reported that spam post, not yours!


----------



## hsr (May 27, 2008)

LOL i see, you should see some great intrest in foruming....
Guess what? any host with a PHP and MySql can run a forum and wordpress...
Probably, this type of thread is already written by GIGACORE somewhere in Digit Forum and MODS, close this thread.....

Here is the link.....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75983

Sorry GG gotta admit....


----------



## ThinkFree (May 27, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @ asnvin, what did I do ?
> 
> @ nvidia, oh!



nvidia is right, a spam post was there (and in many other threads as well)


----------



## hsr (May 27, 2008)

^^ almost all the active threads! i got a mail ....


----------



## ajaybc (May 27, 2008)

Feels.....err.....excited..grr..to have c u back.Where were u all these days spamming some other forum?
Are u a terrorist?


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

he want to have some posts?


----------



## nvidia (May 28, 2008)

This guy is strange.. He's never replied in any of his threads!
I guess this guy doesn't know that you can reply to others posts after starting a thread!


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

^see he is very young as per his profile


----------



## nvidia (May 28, 2008)

^^19!
Well, thats really young if you see his profile picture.


----------



## hsr (May 28, 2008)

what are you talkin about?
*I AM JUST 15*
And By the way, this is my 100th post! Hurray! i am a cent now! got to be a dollar!


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

^^teh lol


----------

